# Sibelius Sixteenth Note Triplet Feel?



## Andrew0568 (Jan 4, 2021)

I see this sixteenth note notation/swing feel in a lot of drum tabs. How do I input it into Sibelius?


----------



## Gene Pool (Jan 5, 2021)

Make your tempo with the Metronome mark text as usual, then grab the appropriate modifier from the Metric modulation text.


----------



## Andrew0568 (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------

